# Perdido area where 98 crosses



## pappastratos (Oct 9, 2007)

Guys, I have recently moved to the area & would like to know some info about Perdido bay where 98 crosses. I notice the new launch. Is the water shallow in that area?


----------



## Emerald Ghost (Mar 11, 2008)

I'll pm you with information later. ( Yes it is shallow inside)
I live 2 miles from the launch


----------



## POPPY (Jan 9, 2008)

lillian boat ramp. sometimes ramp get sand on it. ramp is ok - have to back in far to get boat off trailer - will get feet wet. water is shallow southeast of boat ramp pier - about 3 feet (tide??) - be careful. i put in there alot. when leaving ramp go straight out. i put in a 175 sea chaser / 2052 trophy wa. some weekends ramp gets full - 30-35 trailers - but over-all goes good putting in or taking out. hope this helps. good luck - be safe. Poppy


----------



## johnsonbeachbum (Oct 1, 2007)

Here is a pic


----------



## H2OMARK (Oct 2, 2007)

Did they get the prop bender post taken out that was just off the ramp? BTW, I tried to put my 231 Proline in there last fall and couldn't (maybe could have, but was willing to dunk my whole rearend of my truck) get it deep enough to come off the trailer. It was at low tide tho.


----------



## pappastratos (Oct 9, 2007)

Was it not built with enough angle to launch well? My sister lives in Melbourne Fl, the city engineered/built a launch & did that. You have to back in until both wheels of your truck are in the water to float boat off ! This one Looks a lot like launch on Little Lagoon, that one is pretty good


----------



## broxs001 (Dec 9, 2011)

The water is definitely shallow at the Lillian boat launch. The launch in Josephine, near Pirates Cove, is much better.


----------



## POPPY (Jan 9, 2008)

H2OMARK -- i was very unhappy when i hit it. after i flagged it - they checked it. 2 or 3 weeks later it was removed. my rear tires are just at the water when i take out.

pappastratos -- ramps should be about 15 degrees -- Lillian ramp is only 10 degrees and fills in with sand sometimes.

broxs001 -- josephine is a good ramp -- i like the west side best. but parking is bad -- parking on the road. all those "NO PARKING" signs. i've seen many ticket wrote out there.

over all... its ok. alot of people use during the summer. i use it - wet feet and all. only 1 mile from the house. if i remember about 7 mile to ICW. Poppy


----------



## ghost95 (May 4, 2009)

Yes it is shallow there but also some damn fine flounder gigging all around that area. Bull minnows around the bridge pilings produce well too. Good luck.


----------



## Jet fishin (May 5, 2012)

johnsonbeachbum said:


> Here is a pic


Where is this ramp located?
Thanks


----------



## POPPY (Jan 9, 2008)

location..... just one block south of Lillian Bridge, Lillian, Al. , country road 99. can see it from the bridge. Poppy


----------

